# seat slippage on 07 Roubaix



## farawayrider (Jan 30, 2007)

I love the ride on my 07 Roubaix, but the seat post keeps slipping. Has anyone encountered a similar problem and solved it?:mad2:


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yup...Mine was having that problem. I solved it by replacing the post with the one off my 04 Roubaix, actually I'm looking at getting a new post for the 07 Roubaix. I have read that there is a compound that has been developed by Tacx that aids in stopping seat post slippage. Do a google search on Tacx Carbon Assembly Compound and you will find some info on it.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

+1 on the carbon assembly compound. Ritchey, FSA, and Tacx all make it, and they all seem to work.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably allready doing it, but just make sure the torque is correct. I still had slippage on mine after that though.

Brian
TheRoadBike.com


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Specialized posts are the worst for this and Tacx assembly compound is the answer. I purchased a container of it last year and it will last me a lifetime. If you want to personal message me your address I will put enough in a plastic baggy and mail it to you. You just apply a coating with your finger in the area of the post where the seat clamp will tighten and it does the trick.


----------



## NewTrekRoadie (Sep 13, 2004)

Yup, mine did the same and as mentioned about the Tacx compound was the answer, no more slippage at all, worked like a charm...


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Problems with mine too. Talc and a Campy Record clamp at the moment. We have some compound coming to my LBS to try that too.


----------



## pahion (Aug 22, 2006)

In lieu of talc, cheap, gritty toothpaste has worked for me.


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

*Try This*

FSA Seatpost Compound

http://www.glorycycles.com/fsaincoforca1.html


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Another ride today. More slippage. Real nice. Tacx should be in soon.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Try a piece a of electric tape on the post. I have a 07 Tarmac Pro that does the same thing. It works.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Not enough gap for tape. I'll be trying the compound. Also, the factory clamp snaps at about 8Nm. The Campy that Specialized says is OK is rated to 10Nm in the Campy instructions. I don't want to go to 10Nm but I'll try 8Nm with compound, then 9Nm if I have to. I have a Syntace torque wrench and it's accurate as we have compared it with two other wrenches. -P


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- It is also possible that the Seatclamp has been over-torqued by a ham-fisted
mechanic at some point and the clamp has been stretched. It is possible as one of 
the junior mechanics at my shop who didn't know how to use a torque wrench found out.

New Clamp & Tacx compound, voila! No slippage.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

DMFT- First clamp had that issue. Ovalized where the pivot bolt resides. At spec torque she kept going and going (bending). Nice. Spesh is protecting the frames with a "shear-pin" concept clamp. Too bad it doesn't work.

Went for a rain ride today with the Campy clamp in place. No slippage which is the good news. The bad news is that the post sounds like Grandma's creaky rocking chair now.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

The reason why it slips is because the seat tube is not constant in shape like other bikes - it gets wider at the bottom bracket.

i have the same problem on my tarmac - fsa compound from my LBS and i apply to all components its so good. FSA says you can afford to drop torque by 30% as a result. Beware though - it will take finish off nice carbon stuff.


----------



## ConorD (Jul 23, 2006)

*Carbon dust can cause slipping*

Wipe the post with a clean rag and look for grey dust. It can be as slippery as graphite. Baby powder applied to teh post can help with grip.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I used some Tacx (sp?) and a Campy Record clamp (approved by Spesh). It's working. I have to say the OEM clamp is manufactured to deform/break with too little torque. Saves the frame, but causes a good deal of fooling around by some owners. -P


----------



## his dudeness (Jun 18, 2007)

Seatpost compounds work but will eventually wear off and you'll have to constantly reapply. I solved the problem with a Thomson seatpost. it is aluminum so you can safely apply more torque to the seatpost clamp without damaging the frame. It also has that nice ribbing throughout the length of the post, which helps to lock it in place once it's been torqued down. 

I decided to do this and forego the carbon post. My rationalizing this came from the fact that a carbon seatpost doesn't really add much at all to absorbing road shock. It might help a bit, but I've done 85+ mile rides with both and can't for the life of me notice any difference in comfort.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> I decided to do this and forego the carbon post. My rationalizing this came from the fact that a carbon seatpost doesn't really add much at all to absorbing road shock. It might help a bit, but I've done 85+ mile rides with both and can't for the life of me notice any difference in comfort.


FYI - if you have a sloping geometry bike - the seatpost will provide much of the deflection and compliance needed to make a bike race / ride more comfortable - it really does act as suspension. I have a Thomson on my CAAD 9 and its not great!


----------



## his dudeness (Jun 18, 2007)

Caad 9... isn't that an all aluminum frame? I've never ridden a Cannondale frame so I may be completely wrong, but aren't Cannondale aluminum frames exceptionally stiff? I can understand adding carbon seatposts/stems/bars to a frame to add dampening to an already stiff setup. But on a frame like the Roubaix, not only is the frame material carbon which soaks up a lot, but it also has a longer wheelbase than usual to add more dampening. Now other people's hind parts may be more attuned to detecting road chatter from an aluminum versus a carbon seatpost on a carbon bike but I'm young and ignorant and really can't tell much of a difference. I understand the concept you are proving, just look how much cushion a softride bike provides with it's seatpost beam... I just don't personally notice a difference with the setup I have.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Woollyjoe is right. The seatpost diameter and length affect the ride, plus it's a zertz unit. I can't argue about the idea of an aluminum unit allowing for more clamping. But...I seem to be having good luck with the Campy clamp since it doesn't snap at 7-7.5 Nm like the OEM unit. -P


----------



## his dudeness (Jun 18, 2007)

Stratmosphere said:


> Woollyjoe is right. The seatpost diameter and length affect the ride, plus it's a zertz unit. I can't argue about the idea of an aluminum unit allowing for more clamping. But...I seem to be having good luck with the Campy clamp since it doesn't snap at 7-7.5 Nm like the OEM unit. -P


Rock on. Hey in the end it's all about doing what works best for you to keep you out there spinning.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Agree completely - A roubaix is already compliant and comfortable.

The Cannondale is so stiff its not compliant - you feel the bumps and vibrations way more. Unfortunately the Goemetry is not a sloping top tube (like old Madone) so there isn't much opportunity to absorb vibrations as the seta post length is short.

If you look at new trek Madone 2008 it has a report showing how much deflection you get on their setapost VS Roubaix and others - its huge in comparison.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Get an aluminum post and check the inside diameter of the seat tube. This just happened to my S Works Roubaix. A new SL is on its way courtesy of Specialized.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

You have the clamp backwards (180 off). Don't let them see that! Clamp opening is to be 180 degrees opposed from the slot according to the .PDF files on the Spesh web site. -P


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll sum up this entire thread. Something VERY shady is going on with these frames. -P


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

I had a lubricant in the seat post of mine - is this what your reffering too?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Stratmosphere said:


> You have the clamp backwards (180 off). Don't let them see that! Clamp opening is to be 180 degrees opposed from the slot according to the .PDF files on the Spesh web site. -P


The Specialized dealer LBS put that clamp on in that direction after breaking my other Extralight clamp. The new 07 Roubaix's have the clamp facing forward as you suggested, this is an 06 model. 

My LBS said that the seatpost diameters on these bikes are not running a true 27.2 but slightly looser- requiring more torque and subsequent breakage.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Ah, an '06. I still thought it was now expected to have the clamp opening only on the reverse side. One thing is sure, the '07 frames aren't any better!

woollyjoe- When I said shady I meant the general design. Either their are frame issues, clamps issues or both. Or, you better not weigh more than 140lbs to ride the bikes.


----------

